# Silverline v Makita 9227CB



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Just a little play at work through my lunch break, sadly no photo's as its not allowed at my place of work:

IMO:

In the blue corner:

Silverline Rotary Buy it now: £32

In the red corner:

Makita 9227CB Sander / Polisher 110V £169

Items used:

1x Silverline Rotary
1x Makita 9227CB
I.P.
Edge Pad Green 
1x Jaguar X Type Door found in skip at work
Sandpaper
Lunch break half hour

I tried to keep all the variables to min, the biggest was probably me with lack of experience of a rotary. The reason for using the Edge pad is because it is always centred correctly on both machines.

Placed the Jag door on work bench, rubbed sandpaper in swirl mark motions, then got to work removing the swirls. I carried out the test by swapping the pad from one rotary to another all the way through.

First thing was loading the pad on number 1 with the Silverline it just bogged down if you applied any pressure.

Makita had no problems

A really nice touch on the Makita was the soft start it allows you to get the pad sat correctly on the panel, before any speed comes in. 

I was now starting to see were those extra pounds go, now the next bit I can't really explain, but the Makita just feels so right when carrying out the sweeps on the panel.

The Silverline for its price is not bad rotary, you could get a very good finish with this tool, for me its just hard enough learning how to use a rotary, with out you having to fight the machine, compared to the Makita which I enjoyed using.

As I said, these are only my thoughts but I was amazed the differences there was with the 2x machines considering in basic terms they just spin a pad. but I will be looking to get a Makita one day, for now I'll stick with my P.C.

Cheers for reading, your thoughts are welcome.

John:wave:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

there's no contest really, i love my makita to bits, as you found for yourself, the constant rpms it provides really does make it a joy to use :thumb:


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

I dont want to get into EVO and SCOOBY fight etc

but hasn't Rich got a Metabo now aswell, how are they comparing side by side.

John


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

typefern said:


> I dont want to get into EVO and SCOOBY fight etc
> 
> but hasn't Rich got a Metabo now aswell, how are they comparing side by side.
> 
> John


yup Rich has his metabo now and he's getting on well with it, it looks like its an easier tool to get used to quicker for a newbie, but one thing Rich says when he holds the Makita is that it feels just "right".

It depends on what you're used to really, i think the metabo feels weird and i know i could move the makita round angles and curves easier, but thats just cos its what i'm used to and prefer 

I wouldnt have a scooby or an evo anyways, they're both tacky


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Clark said:


> yup Rich has his metabo now and he's getting on well with it, it looks like its an easier tool to get used to quicker for a newbie, but one thing Rich says when he holds the Makita is that it feels just "right".
> 
> It depends on what you're used to really, i think the metabo feels weird and i know i could move the makita round angles and curves easier, but thats just cos its what i'm used to and prefer
> 
> I wouldnt have a scooby or an evo anyways, they're both tacky


Me neither, more a Honda Civic Type R man myself  must change that Avator


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

I've tested my mates makita and i know what you mean about the its feels just right factor.. and i have the silverline one myself.. pretty good piece of kit for the price.. just have to get used to it.. i test and trial'd it on my dads s-class gulp.. thank god my first time was a good experience lol..

Sat :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I love my makita but I don't regret learning on a cheap rotary. After learning to control that the makita was a piece of ****

A little like training on a mountain bike and then 'racing' on a racing bike


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Brazo said:


> I love my makita but I don't regret learning on a cheap rotary. After learning to control that the makita was a piece of ****
> 
> A little like training on a mountain bike and then 'racing' on a racing bike


do you detail in lycra mark?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Clark said:


> do you detail in lycra mark?


If you ask nicely


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Brazo said:


> If you ask nicely


anyways........


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Is this one not very similar to the matika? It looks pretty much the same?

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?cPath=149&products_id=888

Edit: I'm thinking about getting one.

Is this the one you tested as its the same as the one in my link above?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Silverline-Hi...ryZ29528QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

yeah its similair mate but wont have the constant load/rpm feature that the Makita has, i.e it will bog down quite easily, i started out with one quite like that


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

I thought the one listed had electronic rpm?

Mine is the blue one and it doesnt but its still handy and I cant justify the £170 for a Makita.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

i bought a makita on christmas eve with a 10% off voucher ,stuck through the letter box  ,they have opened a trade counter down the road ,so keep checking your junk mail you might just get one through your door


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

This might be good as a compromise?

http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro.jsp?id=23585&ts=22802#


----------



## Dynamics (Dec 27, 2006)

Yeah I spotted the Freud also, it has speed control etc, but I thought the 1800rpm would be to slow!

Just what speed range does a machine polisher need?

Only 1.9kg as well, which from memory is lighter than a PC!


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

is the min speed of the freud 800 rpm is a bit high for a beginner (like me!!!) 600 rpm is min for silverline or 700 for metabo. Does it make a lot of difference?


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Clark said:


> I wouldnt have a scooby or an evo anyways, they're both tacky


:doublesho the cheek:lol:



typefern said:


> Me neither, more a Honda Civic Type R man myself  must change that Avator


The misses just bought one,very nice i must admit,but im happy with the scoob.
Its gonna be along time before any of them see a rotary tho,CTR never will.


----------

